# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > H >  H1e2 anyone else?

## Serra

Hello my MTDNA is H1e2 my maternal lineage comes from Southern Italy ( Calabria ).

Do you have more informations about this haplogroup ?

Thank you.

----------


## Stuvanè

> Hello my MTDNA is H1e2 my maternal lineage comes from Southern Italy ( Calabria ).
> 
> Do you have more informations about this haplogroup ?
> 
> Thank you.


Hi, Serra.

I'm H1e (but 23andme suggests probable subclade H1e1a and my maternal line is eastern Emilian, from Ferrara and perhaps further back also from some near part of Veneto). 
Wait for the opinion of other more experienced members, but with a haplogroup like H - which is in turn subdivided into many subclades - it becomes very difficult for now to answer, because in fact it's one of the most common lineage, not only in Europe, but also in the Middle East and North Africa. In general it shows a greater concentration close to the Iberian and Atlantic area (it's possible that it was one of the main maternal lineages of the Mesolithic Europeans), but then it spread towards the continental and Mediterranean Europe. If I remember correctly they found H1e champions in Neolithic Germany. Here is a recent paper that identified other H1e (perhaps pre-Neolithic) samples in ancient Sardinia.

https://journals.plos.org/plosone/ar...l.pone.0190169





IMHO now it isn't yet predictive with accuracy or associated with any particular historical population: surely it's one of the ancient foundations of the maternal components of our continent. It may have been redistributed in the Mediterranean areas (as in Sardinia, or perhaps in the same Calabria) from archaic contextual and/or successive migrations to the last glacial period, while more to north could be assimilated more recently in the maternal lineages of various groups, above all of Celtic and Germanic stock.

----------


## Regio X

> Hello my MTDNA is H1e2 my maternal lineage comes from Southern Italy ( Calabria ).
> Do you have more informations about this haplogroup ?
> Thank you.


Off-topic, just out of curiosity...

Perhaps you're related to José Serra (also known as Homer Simpson, je je je), a very famous politician in Brazil. :) He was federal legislator, senator, minister and governor of São Paulo, the biggest state of Brazil in population.
His father Francesco Serra was from Corigliano Calabro, Calabria, and his mother, cognome Chirico, was daughter of Italians (don't know from where exactly).



I'm H1e*, btw.

----------


## Serra

Thank you very much for your answer and for the interesting informations. I noticed that haplogroup H1e is in many different places. Unfortunately I can not find much information about the H1e2 subclade. I've seen many people of Jewish descents with the Haplogroup H1e and I have indeed read an article on how H1e has a strong connection with Sardinia.

According to the website haplogroup.org the branch H1e comes from West Asia.

_Haplogroup:__ H1e_
_Age:__ To Be Determined_
_Origin:__ West Asia_
_Blurb:__ This branch was born in West Asia. It spread from northern West Asia across Anatolia and into Europe.__Today, this line is present at low frequencies of less than 1 percent throughout Europe and Anatolia. It is 3 to 4 percent of maternal lineages in the Netherlands. It is around 3 percent of the population in Greece and 2 percent of the population of Italy._
_This line has a strikingly high frequency of almost 8 percent is some Syrian populations. It is part of some Jewish Diaspora groups, such as Sephardi and Ashkenazi Jews._
_Author: Rebekah A. Canada | Copyright: National Geographic_

----------


## Serra

Serra is not my surname but the name of my village in Calabria. But it still interesting to see that the Calabrian diaspora is everywhere!
Where do you come from? (your maternal lineage)

----------


## Regio X

> Serra is not my surname but the name of my village in Calabria. But it still interesting to see that the Calabrian diaspora is everywhere!
> Where do you come from? (your maternal lineage)


Ops! Sorry, my bad! :)
My most distant known ancestor in female line was from far West of Pordenone province, close to the border to Treviso province.

----------


## Serra

What I find curious is that I mostly saw people from Northern Europe (Denmark, Germany, Poland, British Isles and the Netherlands) with this Haplogroup and for Italians only Northern Italians for the moment.

----------


## Regio X

> What I find curious is that I mostly saw people from Northern Europe (Denmark, Germany, Poland, British Isles and the Netherlands) with this Haplogroup and for Italians only Northern Italians for the moment.


Here you have more info on it (H1e):
https://www.familytreedna.com/public...ree/H;name=H1e

And H1e2:
https://www.familytreedna.com/public...ee/H;name=H1e2

----------


## torzio

> Here you have more info on it (H1e):
> https://www.familytreedna.com/public...ree/H;name=H1e
> 
> And H1e2:
> https://www.familytreedna.com/public...ee/H;name=H1e2


on the SNP ftdna placing tool....H1e2 is placed on the upper Rhine river near switzerland
http://scaledinnovation.com/gg/snpTracker.html

----------


## Serra

Thank you to both of you for your answer, it seems that H1e2 comes from Germany, with Jamelick I got the subclade H1e2b in first position this subclade is more recent so my hypothesis would be that there is a link with the Lombards or maybe an ancestor from Northern Italy.

----------


## Serra

I just found that on Yfull Mtree my haplogroup has changed its name now it is no longer H1e2 but H1e9e

----------


## Ceribell

Hello Serra,
My maternal lineage comes from southern Poland and my mt DNA is H1e.
I was also looking for information on my haplogroup, and was delighted to find this thread. There is a lot of information out there about H, but not so much on her daughters.
Thanks to everyone that shared.
I find it interesting that H1e is so prevalent in the Mediterranean and also among Jewish people.

----------

